# Comparison of helical pics (ez fletch mini vs bohning helix vs bitzenburger)



## TacticalWhiskey (Oct 11, 2017)

Did a search and couldn't find any posts doing a direct visual comparison of the various helical fletching jigs, so I figured I'd fletch a few arrows and show which ones have the best helical. This is mainly for those looking to get a nice helical on small vanes as this seems to be what most people are looking for. I used AAE Pro Max vanes for the test. Please excuse the bad pictures its easier to see the difference in person, also pardon the messy glue I've been working for the past 16 hours.

First up is the ez fletch mini (left) vs the boning helix (right). They are almost identical, but if you look closely I think the ez fletch puts an ever so slightly better helical on the vane. I also took a picture showing how the ez fletch places the vane father away from the nock then the helix does. Personally I don't care either way but others may prefer to have the vane oriented one way over the other.
















Next up is the bitz. Please note that the bitzenburger was modified by chopping off a portion of the back of the vane clamp which allows for a better helical when using small vanes. I also left about 1/4" of the vane out of the clamp which allows the vane to flex and form around the shaft, this produces a VERY nice helical. I did this because the bitz was really intended for longer vanes and it does not place a very good helical on the small vanes (helical on small vanes is almost non existent). The helical provided by a modified bitzenburger is a little better then both the ez fletch and the bohning helix. While the bitz does provide the best helical when done right, it was the most time consuming and requires a bit of playing around to get everything lined up perfectly. The bitz (top) was a left helical and the bohning (bottom) was a right helical but hopefully you can still see the difference. 

















In short, the bitzenburger places the best helical on small vanes when done properly, although its more time consuming. The ez fletch mini is the next best and is especially helpful because you can fletch all 3 at once. The bohning helix has slightly less helical then the ez fletch, although it isn't by much. Hopefully this will help anyone deciding which jig to buy or anyone wondering how to get more helical out of their small vanes.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Now use a VaneMaster Pro set at 5 degrees. Easiest fletcher for helical vanes I️ have ever used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalWhiskey (Oct 11, 2017)

Seems like a mighty fine fletching jig. Any chance you could post a picture of the max helical on a 2in or smaller vane? I?ll need a lot of convincing before I drop $240 on a fletching jig...


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I put those on in less then 2 minutes including jig setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

